# Relocation of my 8 clown loaches



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Started with 13 clown loaches in my 210 monster tank, now down to 8 loaches. Just found out they love shrimp shells/krills but bad for their digestive system. 5 died from over eating shrimp shells. Decided to move them to their own 4 footer 55 gal tank in my home office upstairs.
I am getting some large angels to pair with the loaches.






















































































































THANKS FOR VIEWING !!!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Clowns Peter!!
Thanks for posting
Cheers!!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> Nice Clowns Peter!!
> Thanks for posting
> Cheers!!


Thanks, Don !!!!!

All your tanks are GREAT, especially your frontosa from Barry.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice clowns!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> very nice clowns!


Thanks, Mike !!!!

We both have special passion with HUGH clown loaches.
They are real fun to watch in a big school cruising across the tank.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Some random shots taken this morning.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

wow those are some huge loaches. did you buy them big or have you had them for a long time?


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> wow those are some huge loaches. did you buy them big or have you had them for a long time?


Thanks !!!!

I grew most of them over a few years !!!!!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking really good Peter. 

You know where you can come and get 3 large angels and one festivum if you still want to fill the top layers of that tank


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Peter ,

Those clowns are beasts! especially the last photo of him/her. Just what are you feeding these guys? Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing !


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Joseph !!!! I always remember your generosity & very genuine sharing. I had 4 large angels in there before but they started fighting and mating.


THanks, Lukas !!!!
My clown loaches eat flakes + pellets, however, they do everything as a group, including eating.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

great shots, peter!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Random shots of my 8 clown laoches & their tankmates.
Thanks for viewing !!!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

they look great peter !! 

i sure miss my guys , but they are in a better home , with no large frt nipping at them ..lol 

nice job [email protected]!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> they look great peter !!
> 
> i sure miss my guys , but they are in a better home , with no large frt nipping at them ..lol
> 
> nice job [email protected]!


Thanks, Justin !!!!!

Yes, they are much happier now in their own tanks with plecos/petricolas. The best time to see them schooling is early morning before mealtime.


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice chubby clowns. Love them.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

bigfry said:


> Nice chubby clowns. Love them.


Thanks, Bigfry !!!!

I almost sold them at one time and I am glad I didnt.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You wish has been granted, Peter!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for your reminder, Justin & Mike. Clown loaches have been my favourites for a long time & I sure miss them.


----------

